# Son of HiWay Hobby bites the dust.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Our one-time fellow poster Scifiguy, former manager of HiWay Hobby House in Ramsey, NJ, and current proprieter of Next Generation Hobbies in Sugarloaf, NY, is packing it in at the end of June.

Entire weeks without a customer, difficulty paying the bills, a vengeful ex-wife, a difficult location, and now a diagnosis of Multiple Sclerosis, have brought Anthony to the point of surrender.

Dreadnought and I are heading up tomorrow to help divest him of some clearance-sale inventory and a last chat about how Voyager sucked.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well that surely sucks. I wish him luck.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear this bad news.
I wish him good luck going forward....


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this...

I have many a happy memory spending time at HiWay Hobby in my youth. Very sad to hear that one of the good guys is having a bad time.

I wish him well...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Never met the man nor visited his store but I feel deep sadness over this. I really don't know how a 'local hobby shop' even has a chance in this day and age, where the entire culture of 'building a model' seems to have just simply vanished. 

All the problems attendant with that, PLUS the personal issues and then finding out he's got MS? cripes.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, I really feel bad for him! Make sure you tell him that even thought most of us have never met him, we're thinking about him!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sad news. And a sad loss for the hobby.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Very sad. 

I wish SciFiguy well.

Maybe he'll make a bit of money his vindictive ex can't get to and
maybe he'll be able to work somewhere where she has more trouble
harrassing the guy.


No cure for MS yet, but keep your head and chin up, SciFiguy!
MS can be treated a good deal better then it used to be even
then it was a decade ago. And they are always working on it!



There used to be a little hobby shop I didn't discover until the '90's because it
was tucked out of the way on the other side of the Mississippi River in a tiny
strip mall.

It was a fantastic place with a ton of old models, including a lot of then long
discontinued AMT and AirFix Trek and Space 1999 stuff.

Within just a few years of finding it, the owner took ill and had to close the 
shop.

Whenever this sort of thing happens we all lose.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear, John.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very sad to hear of things like this...


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

This is sad news. I stopped in to visit Anthony at his store while on a business trip a couple of years ago and he has an awesome store. He's a super nice guy and I wish him all the best wherever life's journey takes him next.


----------

